# Who else isn't buying 'Scars' till it's released whole?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Posting a new thread as it's not really a discussion about the novel itself and I don't want to see any accidental spoilers.

So yeah, is anyone else waiting this one out until it's released in novel format or complete ebook format. Because Black Library can seriously go fuck themselves if they think I'm going to pay £18 for an ebook when they normally cost £6/£12(if enhanced edition). I mean really, why the fuck would I actually do that, I've got the money for it, no problem, I'm just not doing it on the basis that they are blatantly ripping people off under some pretense of a 'new exciting format', how the fuck is it exciting to read a book over twelve damn weeks?! Talk about killing any flow you might have.

So yeah, still can't quite believe they are pulling this stunt, and won't be buying it until it's available in a complete and cheaper format(shit pay £2 more and you get the hardback collectors edition!). Wanting to know what's happening is killing me, but i'll let that ride out before supporting this.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Same, I'm not buying it until it's released. If BL want to go the serial route that many fantasy and Sci Fi stories used to be told, fine, that's a great idea, but eother they need to lower the price to be equivalent to a chapter. Or do what many old magazines did and do this for multiple titles. So that when I pay I get chapters from 3-5 other stories. 

Unless BL know something we don't, anyone with a brain could work out that as is its more expensive than buying it as a whole. Which is madness. 

So yeah I'm waiting and just avoiding spoilers best I can while I do.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amen. When I can get both the hardback and paperback version for the price of a single ebook, something is seriously wrong. I can afford it, and heck, I spend plenty of money on some of the stupidest things around, but I refuse to be ripped off. They can go stuff this up their arse.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Same, not buying the serialized version either. Waiting for the full one.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I'm going to buck the trend and admit I've invested! Great read so far. Still waiting for episode III on the Subscriber's Edition though. :angry:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've no doubt it's good, which makes it all the more disappointing to me. They knew fans were heavily awaiting this novel with a hell of a lot of interest and anticipation, and in my eyes they've taken advantage of that fact and tried to exploit a little bit more money from everyone.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I prefer to read a book straight though, and will wait till it comes out complete. I'm sure it'll work out cheaper as well.

I actually just noticed the difference in the currency exchange when it comes to buying the chapters in € or £. It's £1.50, or €2.99. Now, at the exchange rate as of close of business today £1.50 is worth €1.74. :shok: How the fuck are they getting away with that at a time when euro and sterling have rarely been closer to parity? It's been said before, but I'm gonna say it again...

FUCK YOU, GW, FUCK YOU!:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So it costs €36/£30 for you guys? Excellent, really great there BL.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

As much as I love CW books and brotherhood of the storm really got me interested in the white scars I gonna wait till out in print far to much money in this format


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

def not buying until hardback. Weak BL


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Posting a new thread as it's not really a discussion about the novel itself and I don't want to see any accidental spoilers.
> 
> So yeah, is anyone else waiting this one out until it's released in novel format or complete ebook format. Because Black Library can seriously go fuck themselves if they think I'm going to pay £18 for an ebook when they normally cost £6/£12(if enhanced edition). I mean really, why the fuck would I actually do that, I've got the money for it, no problem, I'm just not doing it on the basis that they are blatantly ripping people off under some pretense of a 'new exciting format', how the fuck is it exciting to read a book over twelve damn weeks?! Talk about killing any flow you might have.
> 
> So yeah, still can't quite believe they are pulling this stunt, and won't be buying it until it's available in a complete and cheaper format(shit pay £2 more and you get the hardback collectors edition!). Wanting to know what's happening is killing me, but i'll let that ride out before supporting this.



I am with you on this, mainly because I don't like reading in digital format, and I already have all of the hardcovers as it is lol.
One thing that is getting me frustrated with BL is exactly how much more things are worth getting them early.
That is why the ebook serialized version of Scars is going to be so expensive. IF you buy all twelve parts, you are still getting it a decent bit before the hardback drops. So they think they can over charge the ever living shit out of you.
That has to be it right? They think getting it a few months early is equal to doubling the price, yes?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That does seem to be their current marketing method. We now have:

Buy the serialized ebook for £18
Three months later(assumedly), buy the collectors hardback edition for £20 or the enhanced ebook for £12
Some three/four months after that, buy the trade paperback for £12
Before finally six months later being able to buy the 'Legacy' edition paperback(the original format) for £8 or the ebook for £7.

What, the actual fuck are you playing at Black Library. As bad as EA.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll go further and say that I'm waiting til the softback. Hardbacks are too expensive in these hard times...


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I am with you guys for variety of reasons. I always prefer real book before digital. Its price is stupid. I want to read whole book at pace of my choice [usually 2-3 following days] not parts of it every week. Also new upcoming edition of Warzone/Mutant Chronicles made me almost lose all interest in wh40k which was always only replacement for many years of silence in Warzone/Mutant Chronicles games.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea of serialized novels, but for the price, BL can jog on. I did laugh at the comparison of _The Count of Monte Cristo_ in their blog when using examples of past serialized works.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Me. Fuck that idea.

Serialisation is good, if it's cheap and a risky new story. This is a core element of a (too) long running series and, along with all the other side shoot stories, is actually a complete pain in the arse for those of us who buy the books to read the story.

I mean - at a tangent, but linked - At Warhammer World for a tourney in early July BL had a stall where they were selling an event-only exclusive hardback called "Imperial Truth". I'd never seen or heard of it until I saw it that day. What the actual fuck?

This is why I am seriously considering chucking reading the series, as it is too drawn out, spread over too many formats and of patchy literary quality.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I won't buy it till its out in whatever paperback format is available and then I'll wait some more until it drops in price on Amazon.

I have no problem with BL's strategy as long as all the options are still available to its readers. 

If you choose to pay an absolute premium to buy one of their books in 'early release format' then you are in effect supporting their marketing decisions.

If no one bothered then we could all simply read the same books at the same time for the same price.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I couldn't help it. I wasn't going to but I cracked and bought parts one and two.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I suppose I have just lost that desire and passion for HH, at least in the sense that before I always found myself so pissed off that the damn international mail was taking so long to get to me and I needed to read it NOW! lol :laugh:. But after _Mark of Calth_, _Vulkan Lives_, and _The Imperial Truth_ leaving me upset because of how much money I had to spend on them and the sub-par stories I received... triply so with _The Imperial Truth_ because I had to eBay it... Thanks again Black Library... 

Just all of it is feeling like I am giving them so much money, and receiving lacking products in return... and in some cases just complete disregard for me, and a return email in short saying "sorry you weren't lucky enough to be born in the UK". The pure potential for _Unremembered Empire_ certainly has me intrigued, and even more so because I know who the author is. So chances are basically a guarantee that I will buy it (thanks OCD and my need for a perfect bookshelf...), just sucks that I will probably hate myself after I buy the damn book lol. This is mostly just the case with the HH books, I still love collecting and reading the 40k books... I wonder if that is because of quality or simply because they are not over priced like fucking hell?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be waiting for the hardback. I wouldn't buy a regular ebook so no frakking way i'm spending extra to get one in bits and pieces. As to BL sales tactics, I could care less. I just don't buy into it. I will be upgrading my HH collection to hardback but that's because the hardbacks are of better quality.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> But after _Mark of Calth_, _Vulkan Lives_, and _The Imperial Truth_ leaving me upset because of how much money I had to spend on them and the sub-par stories I received... triply so with _The Imperial Truth_ because I had to eBay it... Thanks again Black Library...
> 
> The pure potential for _Unremembered Empire_ certainly has me intrigued, and even more so because I know who the author is.


Yup...when buying HH novels, you pretty much have to discriminate among the authours. Abnett, ADB, and Wraight are the only quality authours on the HH team. McNeill did a good job with ATS, but that was more of a fluke. Most of his stuff is shite.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I'll wait until for the HB dead tree edition thanks. The only non-HB I buy now are audio dramas and even then, I still buy the script books in HB because I'm anal.


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

I quite enjoy reading the serialized format but I agree with others that say it's far to expensive so I'll just be waiting for the regular ebook


----------



## Russlikesbeer (Sep 21, 2013)

Waiting until full release...If enough people do this then maybe the BlackLibrary brass will get the clue...but considering their track record it's wishful thinking...To be honest I hate the fact that I ve been following the heresy for 7+ yrs now and it's only getting more and more expensive...The limited editions are the worst.:angry:


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To Russlikesbeer


> The limited editions are the worst.


Yes they are. The only bright spot is Tallarn - 8 pages what i read makes me want more. But - to fully comprehend the awesomness you need to read and buy all 3 novellas from Tallarn limited edition cycle. And this sucks - because it will cost you 210 dollars + shipping charges :russianroulette:
But anyway - Scars are very good HH novel. It's like watching Breaking Bad - each episode is a treasure :grin:


----------



## Kaspar Mayer (Mar 19, 2013)

I will be waiting for a comprehensive paper copy myself.

Reading this thread reminds me one of the most common conversations I have with my son. I tell him all the time that the value of anything is what someone is willing to pay for it. You may think that it is over/under valued, but the next guy is going to have a different opinion. If enough people are willing to shell out the money for weekly installments of Scars, Black Library is going to keep doing it. When people stop buying it, they will stop.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm getting it every week and thoroughly enjoying it, I don't mind spending the additional money for it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm getting it every week and thoroughly enjoying it, I don't mind spending the additional money for it.


I'm with you. It's only a few quid. :wink:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I will wait. I hate ebooks with a passion!


----------

